# Any use BOC gases



## GlenD (22 Aug 2019)

Hi guys, I'm in the process of setting up my tank. I've decided to you use injected CO2. It turns out I've got a BOC gas place about a mile or two from my house. Two questions for anybody who uses them.

1. Is this the CO2 I need? https://www.boconline.co.uk/shop/en/uk/gas-a-z/carbon-dioxide/suregas-cylinder-569
2. The price of the cylinder, is that for a refill? is that a full cylinder?, do you keep the same cylinder or do they supply a new one each time? any other costs? etc.. etc.. etc.. 

Thanks
Glen


----------



## lazybones51 (22 Aug 2019)

I use BOC for welding gas. Typically you pay a price for the gas, then another cost for the bottle rental which you pay annually. There are likely to be cheaper options than BOC unless you're using a lot of gas.


----------



## Stuart_B (22 Aug 2019)

As lazybones said you get a cylinder on a contract and pay each time you swap an empty for a full cylinder.You would probably be better off economically using a fire extinguisher ...theres plenty info in here about how to do this although its quite straightforward


----------



## Zeus. (22 Aug 2019)

I paid for s lifetime contract for a 6.5Kg cylinder and just swap it for a full one for less then £20 for full one


----------



## GlenD (22 Aug 2019)

Zeus. said:


> I paid for s lifetime contract for a 6.5Kg cylinder and just swap it for a full one for less then £20 for full one



With BOC?


----------



## GlenD (22 Aug 2019)

For some reason I don't like the idea of the fire extinguisher, my wife will moan about why I'm trying to put a fire out in the fish tank ..  I have found another place in Enfield, CO2 Gas Ltd but there smallest cylinder on the website is 81cm tall and my cabinet is 76cm.


----------



## Stuart_B (22 Aug 2019)

GlenD said:


> For some reason I don't like the idea of the fire extinguisher,.



Whats your objection to a FE ...all homes should have them anyway


----------



## Oldguy (22 Aug 2019)

GlenD said:


> BOC gas


l found BOC expensive. I found a Pub supplier. £20 for a lifetime returnable deposit and £20 for a 6.5kg refill. If too large, then use a CO2 Fire Extinguisher (FE) which are cheap when time expired. Standard gas regulators should fit. Beware of USA/Chinese regulators they may be a different fit to UK CO2 gas cylinders. Hobby cylinders from LFS are very expensive and typically brand specific. 

Hope this is of some help and good luck with your project.


----------



## GlenD (22 Aug 2019)

I found another supplier, London Gases £36 refill £60 deposit. FREE next day delivery.


----------



## GlenD (22 Aug 2019)

Also do you need to insure the gas bottle / tell your home contents insurance company?


----------



## Zeus. (22 Aug 2019)

GlenD said:


> With BOC?



Nope with Broadman Gases Life time contract for 6.5Kg cylinder was about £70 and refil/swap is £15.00+VAT


----------



## Stuart_B (22 Aug 2019)

GlenD said:


> Also do you need to insure the gas bottle / tell your home contents insurance company?


Why would you need to do that ....Most homes have a gas supply running through the house and electricity as well......and you dont specifiy that .

Do  you have a link for London Gases  as others might be interested .


----------



## GlenD (22 Aug 2019)

https://www.londongases.co.uk/view/aquarium-gas/


----------



## alto (22 Aug 2019)

Stuart_B said:


> Whats your objection to a FE ...all homes should have them anyway


Very different grade of gas ... though the impurities tend to remain at the bottom, so as long as you switch cylinders at ~10% remaining gas, livestock issues are unlikely


----------



## Stuart_B (23 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> Very different grade of gas ... though the impurities tend to remain at the bottom, so as long as you switch cylinders at ~10% remaining gas, livestock issues are unlikely


Whats that got to do with what I posted


----------



## Stuart_B (23 Aug 2019)

GlenD said:


> https://www.londongases.co.uk/view/aquarium-gas/


London deliveries only


----------



## alto (23 Aug 2019)

Stuart_B said:


> Whats that got to do with what I posted



You queried _what’s wrong with fire extinguishers  _
My response _Gas grades _ie FE gas is among lowest grade 
Most people assume that FE CO2 kills via high levels of CO2, not taking into account potential impurities/toxins


----------



## ian_m (23 Aug 2019)

FE CO2 is quite high grade, no issues with using it in fish tank. Obvious is has to be quite "clean" as you don't want people dying from CO2 impurities if they ever fight a fire.

What it can't be used for is bread making and CO2 supplies in hospitals, for obvious reasons.

I have used 26 off 2Kg extinguishers in my tank in last couple of years and no unexplained fish deaths. Monster plants though.


----------



## Barbara Turner (23 Aug 2019)

ian_m said:


> I have used 26 off 2Kg extinguishers in my tank in last couple of years and no unexplained fish deaths. Monster plants though.



I'm only on bottle 8...  Managed to buy some out of date bottles for £5 each.


----------



## Stuart_B (23 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> You queried _what’s wrong with fire extinguishers  _
> My response _Gas grades _ie FE gas is among lowest grade
> Most people assume that FE CO2 kills via high levels of CO2, not taking into account potential impurities/toxins



I didnt query what was wrong with Fire Extinguishers . I asked about OP putting this 
*
"For some reason I don't like the idea of the fire extinguisher*,,,,,,,,, my wife will moan about why I'm trying to put a fire out in the fish tank"


----------



## alto (24 Aug 2019)

ian_m said:


> FE CO2 is quite high grade, no issues with using it in fish tank. Obvious is has to be quite "clean" as you don't want people dying from CO2 impurities if they ever fight a fire.



It’s been awhile since I looked at the various grades and impurities ... or perhaps UK FE CO2 is held to a higher standard

Can’t say I “get” the reference to people dying from CO2 impurities whilst fire fighting - seems a non-sequitur  
... rather like saying, chlorine levels in tap water are far from toxic to humans, so should be no issue for aquarium livestock


----------



## Parablennius (24 Aug 2019)

Only a guess here but I think the biggest risk(s) of using CO2 extinguishers are either
A, the fire you're attempting to extinguish, or
B. the CO2 itself.


----------

